# Patterns in Motion



## jcdeboever (Jul 12, 2017)

So, revisited the motion blur project today at lunch. In my journal from pattern study in nature, I set out to do a more controlled abstract image, utilizing what nature provides us. XT2 16MM. Converted to custom Acros simulation. All comments welcome.

 1.



 

2.


 

3.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 12, 2017)

Did you think, prior to releasing the shutter, that this was what you were gonna get?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 12, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Did you think, prior to releasing the shutter, that this was what you were gonna get?



Because, well...you should have expected this effect. Especially since you've read multiple John Hedgecoe books!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 12, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Did you think, prior to releasing the shutter, that this was what you were gonna get?


Yes. How do you think I duplicated the circle 3 times..... Up and down coming in a few.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 12, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Did you think, prior to releasing the shutter, that this was what you were gonna get?
> ...



Exactly. Pre journaled. Here is the up and down example. I had to locate the right pattern for it. It's not as random as one may think. Not saying it's good but an effort to explore.


----------

